# Coilart mage v2 stacked



## Jengz (17/11/18)

Yo vendors!

Just finding out if anyone will be bringing in the stacked mage v2 mech by coilart? Really keen on this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/18)

I’m not really big on tube mechs but this one speaks to me @Jengz, I’m going to try get my hands on some

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (17/11/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I’m not really big on tube mechs but this one speaks to me @Jengz, I’m going to try get my hands on some


Winner winner Mr main koekenain!!! The 21700 capability is just epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

